# Pigeon out of cage!!!!!



## logomono13 (Dec 6, 2013)

Okay my satinette flew out of her cage, i was trying to move her and her mate and she flew out right abouve my shoulder.....Will she come back before dark, im scared...shes in a tree... and her mate is still in the cage, will she come back for him??????? Help needed!


----------



## Victor (Dec 18, 2004)

Put another cage out if you have one( with the mate next to it) with food and water in it and leave the door open. Monitor and hope for the best. It is possible.Good luck.


----------



## logomono13 (Dec 6, 2013)

She now is in a unknown location..... i cant find her..


----------



## logomono13 (Dec 6, 2013)

okay shes in a higher part of the tree.....but will she come down?


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Have you ever hand fed her? You may be able to coax her out of the tree with food, especially when she gets hungry. Also, let her see her mate.*


----------



## logomono13 (Dec 6, 2013)

Okay im gonna take ur advice, let her see her mate, and (thank you Mom and dad for letting me be born in the south) a squirrel trap with food in it...


----------



## whytwings (Feb 12, 2011)

If at all possible I would partition half of their cage off with wire , so that the mate is still in the same cage but kept to one side and hopefully the other will go in ...the fact that it just didn't fly off is a very good sign .


----------



## Terra (Feb 27, 2014)

So, any update? Did she come back before dark? I'm worrying over here.


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

did u get her back?


----------



## logomono13 (Dec 6, 2013)

Sadly she never came back.....


----------



## mookeeman (Dec 11, 2008)

it happens,,, sorry bud


----------

